# Taiwan birds



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Do we have a member from Taiwan? Or someone who can read and understand Taiwanese websites.

I need help in tracing bloodlines of Taiwan birds. Most interested in the KLPR banded Taiwan birds. I went to the KLPR website but wouldn't do me any good because I can't read Taiwanese.

I am now inclined to breed the Taiwan birds because I believe they were bred to be advantageous to Philippine weather conditions. Their race conditions are similar to what we have here.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

That might be good. But as pigeons go they adapt. You get your birds and find through breeding what flies well for you over time. Pigeons have been sent from 1 country to another. And have adapted fine. What would be your normal weather conditions and land type terain. Duriing a race season. What type of family lines of birds are currently flying well in your region.


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

We have almost the same weather conditions as Taiwan. Extremes, very hot sometimes and strong typhoons the next. Some similarities in terrain also. The birds will need very little amount of adaptation, I think.

Many thanks, re lee.


----------



## WhiteWingsCa (Mar 1, 2002)

If you do a "Google" search for the website - it should give you an option in the search result to "translate this page".

I don't know how good the translations are though.... LOL


----------



## Shogun (Oct 24, 2005)

Yes, but it seems my Windows installation doesn't have the Chinese language support installed. When I click translate, a blank window pop ups and does nothing


----------



## greenb27 (Dec 7, 2005)

Good Day Shogun!

I've noticed that ur frm QC, Phils. I am also based here in Q.C. I live somewhere in Commonwealth. If you won't mind just wanna ask for your approximate location here in QC. Are u a member of any Pigeon club here in our country???


----------



## Blue Rock (Feb 17, 2010)

*Klpr*

Hi, am having the same problem. can you give me the web site of KLPR pls.
Blue Rock


Shogun said:


> Do we have a member from Taiwan? Or someone who can read and understand Taiwanese websites.
> 
> I need help in tracing bloodlines of Taiwan birds. Most interested in the KLPR banded Taiwan birds. I went to the KLPR website but wouldn't do me any good because I can't read Taiwanese.
> 
> ...


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Can someone provide the link to the web site ? I searched KLPR in google but the site is not listed.


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Google in translate Taiwanese or Chinese into English, most of the sites on google translate all languages.


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*translate*

this site should work for you
http://translate.google.com/#


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Babel Fish is pretty good too, my wife is from China and may be able to help you out also.

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

i have taiwan pigeon with ring number klpr 2011 636902 ,with personalize ring with chinese name and number 0937 764799 ,if you know the owner, please contact me at my email [email protected] ,thank you


----------



## Fly_high (Mar 30, 2011)

can you guys take a picture of those so Called Taiwan birds. just curious!!!


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

here....................................................................................


----------



## toilco (Aug 1, 2008)

and here,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Opps. You just found a keeper. No really.


----------



## bhe2ko (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## bhe2ko (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...68231156.27533.100000522005682&type=1&theater


----------



## bhe2ko (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...68231156.27533.100000522005682&type=1&theater


----------

